# E46 M3



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Thinking a move to one of these as my next car. Anyone driven or owned one and would like to share their experiences? Im thinking of a manual rather than smg box and the 04 onwards facelift coupe. Iv looked at parts costs and it looks as though the biggest expense consumable wise is discs at £160+ a corner, maybe you know different? Any info is most welcome


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Having had numerous BMWs ( next car will be too ), be warned of the Inspection 2 service -£1000 is not uncommon. 
Also make sure the running in service gas been completed-don't buy one that has had this missed. The running in service uses a break-in oil for the first 1500 miles
Rear springs are prone to snapping but isn't silly money. 
Don't expect anymore than around 18 mpg (if you're lucky) around town or anymore than 26 or so on a run


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to run an e46 m3,Laguna Seca blue (best colour IMHO)

Take your time to drive a lot as there is a massive difference in them ... It took me nearly 2yrs to find the right one

I managed an average of 23mpg over my ownership (8mths and 20k miles)

Make sure there is a good BMW indie near you that knows the model, this reduces INS2 costs drastically ... But that being said my local BMW dealer offered the same price in a price match to get the business, but as other work got done with the indie, that's who I stuck with, but it did get the cost down to around £650 if I remember correctly ... Also don't rely on the service indicator in the dash computer as the reset box to change this is only £15 from maplins, so check the history paperwork and if in doubt ring the garage that supposedly dud the work, a little research will pay dividends

I avoided the SMG2 box and wanted a manual, there are some horror stories about the SMG2 (just like the DSG) and found an unmolested average miler with the rear springs recently changed


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

was lookling at one of these or an s4 ! both same prive and similar performance after test driving both I ended up witht he s4 !

love the m3 though I only drove an smg and that spoiled it for me..


----------



## zainster (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic car choice as long you buy a well maintained one.

I've had 3 E46 M3's and all were SMG, makes the car feel more special imo.

I averaged around 23mpg on all of them and got low 30's on a long motorway run.

Buy one that's just had an inspection 2 & brakes done as I did on my last one and it hardly cost me anything other than fuel over the 9 months I had it (sold due to financial issue)

If you can get an 05 then you get the exhaust headers iirc from the CSL.

Better still, get yourself a CS as there only slightly more than a standard M3 but worth it imo for the few CSL bits they come with and the quicker steering rack.
Best of luck in your search! Condition and history is everything on these

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Had one for 5+ years. As others say choose carefully and at the right time in service schedule. M3cutters best uk forum for them IMO


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers guys, your help and knowledge is very much appreciated


----------



## frg (Nov 7, 2010)

I had an E46 M3 CS last year. Really nice car and when you wanted to press on it was fantastic, the handling really is something else for a road car, complete confidence on turn in, every time. Mine was an SMG model and to be honest I think that was probably one of the reasons why I never got used to it although I have had autos for my daily drive for a long while. I could never get comfortable in it either. Make sure you take a good, long test drive and that you can get comfortable in it (I never could). Here's a few pics of my old one to temp you a bit more probably (Interlagos Blue only available on CS btw): http://pwpro.co.uk/portfolio/bmw-m3#.U02UaOZdUeM

Cheers

Dave


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

frg said:


> I had an E46 M3 CS last year. Really nice car and when you wanted to press on it was fantastic, the handling really is something else for a road car, complete confidence on turn in, every time. Mine was an SMG model and to be honest I think that was probably one of the reasons why I never got used to it although I have had autos for my daily drive for a long while. I could never get comfortable in it either. Make sure you take a good, long test drive and that you can get comfortable in it (I never could). Here's a few pics of my old one to temp you a bit more probably (Interlagos Blue only available on CS btw): http://pwpro.co.uk/portfolio/bmw-m3#.U02UaOZdUeM
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Dave those pictures are unbelievable! They certainly did a good job 

Yep it's definitely tempting me more now!

Jason.


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

I know someone who had one with the SMG gearbox, it had a replacement gearbox before he bought it, within a week it would not shift unless you backed right off, changed a few part, still no go, so swapped it for Mini Cooper S. Another friend had 330 Ci. Cant fault that, quick, comfortable, nice looking, nowt broke. If a manual M3 works as well your on a winner.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Mate, here`s a couple of my standard M3 from a few years ago, just to whet your appetite..... 

It was probably the best all-round car that I`ll ever own.......... 8)


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

i would defo love a m3 for my next car always loved them,but it just wont fit in me garage [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
nick.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Like others have said, great car to own, choose wisely and view many. history is everything now that they have fallen low enough to be in hands of the chavs.

Running costs are on the high side. Rear boots are a regular expense, I used to see 6 to 7k at best. Parts can be very expensive...how about £1800 for an headlamp unit, and both mine went within 2 months, warranty is not essential bit it softens the blows. standard brakes are poo, braided lines and Pagid pads are a sensible priced upgrade for the road, caliper upgrade is needed for the track.

Unlike a TT, the M is all about drama, it has more soul than a fleet of Audis and it steers so purely, an Audi chassis engineer can dream about getting a TT to do that, you can drag another 30 bhp out of them with Vanos remapping, anymore requires huge investment.

IMO manual is the best option, its bulletproof.

Unfortunately, if you look at point to point speed and time, the TTS has it beat but it cannot match the M for a fantastic driving experience

Like above a little taster


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

This is some interesting info chaps, thank you very much for sharing. Your cars look fantastic and are certainly making me want one even more! Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

X5TUU said:


> I used to run an e46 m3,Laguna Seca blue (best colour IMHO)
> 
> Take your time to drive a lot as there is a massive difference in them ... It took me nearly 2yrs to find the right one
> 
> ...


Laguna Seca Blue M3. 
Beautiful colour :wink:


----------

